# New Mare for us



## Filipowicz Farm (Nov 23, 2009)

*[SIZE=12pt]We bought a Mare from 'From The Heart Farms'. [/SIZE]*

We had her by herself for a while to let her get adjusted to the new place.

Today(Sunday) we decided to let her meet a couple of the other girls.

(she's the one in the center).







*ASPC/AMHR*

*Foaled 05-15-2006*

*Angel was shown at the Darke County fair in 2008*

*as a Classic Shetland.Angel won model under two judges ,Jr Champion and Reserve Grand Champion*



*This mares bloodlines includes Michigan, Red Rock,Bar G and Winks. Angel can really move.and will be a great addition*

to our breeding program. _Many Thanks to From The Heart Farm for this beautiful filly._






*Picture courtesy of 'From The Heart Farm'*


----------



## MiLo Minis (Nov 23, 2009)

She's sooooo pretty Franny! And she looks like she fits right in! Lucky you AND lucky her!!!


----------



## dreaminmini (Nov 23, 2009)

Ooo, she's pretty! Congratulations! Love those white socks too and her white star! Good luck with her.


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (Nov 24, 2009)

Congrats Walt & Frannie on your new mare. To bad I had to leave before Walt was able to bring her home.


----------



## MBhorses (Nov 24, 2009)

very nice mare

she is very pretty


----------

